# New & confused



## LostTrucker

I’m new here just ran across this forum & well decided to give this a shot. I’m a married man. Been married for 8 years now & a few weeks ago I decided to log onto our cell phone account because I started notecing that she’d hold on to her phone like her life depended on it. She’d place it screen down & turn the ringer off all the time. I came across a number that my wife had been texting since October. At first before October there were 2-3 text in a month from that number & blew it off thinking it’s from her work. But then it got out of control. 100-200 text just about everyday. They’d start early in the morning & end late at night! I did a search on the number & it in fact belonged to a man! I confronted her & when I did the text just stopped like magic. A few days ago I brought it up & we ended up in a huge argument. I’m lost.


----------



## BioFury

She's likely having an affair, I'm sorry to say. Give the cell number to a private investigator, and they'll tell you who owns it. Once you know who he is, find out if he is also married, or in a relationship. If he is, then expose what's going on to his wife/girlfriend.

In the mean time, I'd secure a VAR (voice activated recorder), and a GPS under the seat of your wife's car, see what they tell you.

But we need more details about this argument, and what your wife has said/claimed, about what's going on. Can you provide more details?

*ETA:* I'd wait till you have some hard evidence that there is something going on (recordings of phone calls, texts, GPS records, etc), before exposing the other man to his wife/gf.


----------



## sunsetmist

Look for burner phone or more likely they are using 'WhatsApp, KIK, fb messenger, viber, (cheater apps) or other apps to communicate. And it is not just texts you are looking for, it's everything: texts, images, videos, browser history, notes. 

TipCalc is an app where you can store the files under the disguise as a tip calculator. 

PI can do wonders finding facts and history. Are you gone for long periods of time? What does wife do then? Does she work, travel for work? Workplace affairs are so common. 

Keep quiet from now on and collect evidence.


----------



## GusPolinski

Bad news is she's cheating.

Worse news is -- due to the soft confront -- she's likely taken it underground, which means that it will be more difficult to detect going forward. So yeah, the texts have stopped, but that just means that they're communicating via another means -- e-mail, Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, SnapChat, etc. Something that won't show up on the phone bill. That or she's got a burner phone linked to another account. Or both.

What's your goal? To save your marriage?

Will it matter to you whether or not she's physically cheated? (She likely has, BTW.)


----------



## niceguy47460

They stopped texting in the way that you found because she knows you can find out they are still texting . so they are useing a texting app or a burner phone . she is cheating on you sorry to say . like the others have said hire a PI to dig into your wifes life and to follow her . put gps on her car and get VARs . then when you know everything expose the affair .


----------



## Mr.Married

Trucker man, trucker man ...... now your wheels spin as fast as they can.

As noted above .... she now is just going to hide it better.

As unbelievable hard as it is going to be ..... your going to have to play dumb and forgiving now so that she can get sloppy again.

You really need a PI if proof is what you seek.

The truth is ..... they are not "just friends".


----------



## Spicy

Since you have an actual ceil phone account, you should be able to order copies of her text messages.


----------

